# Did you see that LED Tail lights?



## Suti (Sep 4, 2009)

Is there anyone that have any idea about them?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

too expensive for me :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

1st post and is is an ebay add :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

which ones the revers light? :?:


----------



## Suti (Sep 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 1st post and is is an ebay add :roll:


Sorry but I'm not seller of this item

I'm just asking some one used it or knows anythink about it...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i noticed that andy but thought id let it slip this time :roll:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

they are bare monies and a tad chav imo :?


----------



## Suti (Sep 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 1st post and is is an ebay add :roll:


Is it okay now?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamal said:


> they are bare monies and a tad chav imo :?


Just a tad


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

almost as bad as those lexus style ones and even the masks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I like the idea but maybe a bit too angular for the TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamal said:


> almost as bad as those lexus style ones and even the masks


SSSShhhhhhh Les might be listening :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

or you could make your own :


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

was said:


> or you could make your own :


Or you could make them for us :wink:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Was will always show us something far better


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

i just love the twin round standard lights, i wish there was something more like the mk 2 lights thou


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Greetings
interesting found

299 euro is the cost

here's the link
http://stores.shop.ebay.fr/TUNING-F...TitleDescZ1QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZQQ_sasiZ1

here's more than few pic's of :

1- dark & clear :


































2-chrome: fitted


















in my opinion :
on a scale from 1-10 i give it 6-7.5 depend on car color for the first model, second set is a bit more for hondas and Mazda's defo not Audi Style still, WAK, WAS & NARESH custom made light kits looks more authentic and mind blowing.
price-wise, our guys Kits are in house buss. compared to those rearlights factory mass production so the cost wouldn't equal the effort done .

Best Regards
U.B

p.s.:
i included Naresh side mirror led repeaters cos i respect any personal efforts to make cosmetic improvements is hugely respected on my own point of view.
Keep up the Great job mates.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

those look a bit chav fitted. Where is the reverse light? I'll take a set from Was any day.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

For anyone undecided on these lights, look at the posted pictures, then scroll down to Was's version............I know which look more OEM and quality. These new ones look extremely chavvy!! [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was thinking about something like this the other day. I quite like the led style on the new Audi's, but getting it right with the TT style would be tricky. These don't complement the lines enough, and the chrome ones just look silly.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm assuming the bulb on the RHS, is where the reverse is situated?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

EnfieldTT said:


> I'm assuming the bulb on the RHS, is where the reverse is situated?


It seems so. All that cost and the end result still incorporates a standard halogen bulb for the reverse and foglight. As shown in the pictures there is only 1 fog light and 1 reverse..............so after spending the best part of £280 on new lights you would still probably end up having to spend more to (A) - get the symmetrical look and (B) - have a full LED fog and reverse conversion done.

Personally, the whole design is simply shocking! The only aspect I like is the indicator design but as mentioned they don't flow with the design of the car!


----------

